# Headache with iPad 2



## teralpar (May 18, 2010)

I just received an iPad 2 as a gift last week. I am loving it so far; however, I've noticed that since I've had it that I've been getting frequent headaches, especially when reading on the screen. I checked out the iPad mini and iPad 4 a couple of days ago at Best Buy. I love the size of the mini (I also have a Nexus 7), and really liked the screen resolution of the iPad 4. I can return the iPad 2 to Walmart (my son works there-he's the one that bought the iPad 2 for me) and exchange it for either the mini or iPad 4 and receive a 10% discount; however, I really don't have the extra money to put with buying the 4; I would get some money back if I got the Mini, but I'm hesitant on getting that one because, wouldn't that be considered a downgrade from the iPad 2? I would be worried that the Mini would give me a headache, even though the screen is smaller. 

For those who have gone from having an iPad 2 to the iPad Mini, do you notice a difference in the screen resolution? Does it seem more easy on the eyes (although they both have the same resolution)? I like the size of the Mini a lot but it may be redundant to get it since I already have a Nexus 7, which I plan on keeping. Or, is it worth springing the extra $140.00 after returning the iPad 2 and get a iPad 4?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I recently sold my iPad 2 and bought myself the mini.. I absolutely LOVE it. The screen is sharper, the size is perfect. I don't think of it as a downgrade or an upgrade, just different. I haven't even used my Kindle since getting it because the size is perfect for reading (the iPad 2 was just too big to curl up with) my purse is much lighter these days with only my Mini and phone in it.

Even thought the resolution is the same, because the screen is smaller, those pixels are closer together, making it appear sharper.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

teralpar said:


> I like the size of the Mini a lot but it may be redundant to get it since I already have a Nexus 7, which I plan on keeping.


If you are going to keep the Nexus 7, I don't see much value in getting an iPad mini. The Nexus has a higher-resolution screen than the iPad mini.

Having said that, I have both a Nexus 7 and and iPad 1.  I rarely use the iPad.

Have you tried reducing the brightness when using the iPad? That helps a lot. I used the iPad as an ereader for months after I got it, then went back to the Kindle because of the iPad size. Now I've mostly gone to the Nexus, but I keep the brightness turned down to 4-5% when reading.

Mike


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I've never gotten a headeache from my iPad 2.  I'd guess it's the backlight causing it as some people are just very sensitive to that.  So a mini wouldn't likely help if that's the case, and you might want to try dropping the brightness as jmiked suggested.

I'll always stick with a larger screen tablet as I read a lot of letter sized PDFs that just aren't do-able on a smaller screen.


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

I like my ipad mini but I really like my ipad 3 with it's retina screen. If you have a Nexus then the mini's screen is going to be very similar.Personally I would go with either the ipad 3 or 4 retina. If you can wait the next mini (rumored to be coming out the end of the first quarter of 2013 will have the retina screen.  Dropping the brightness should take care of the headaches regardless of which device you get.


----------



## teralpar (May 18, 2010)

I took your advice and turned the brightness down and it has helped tremendously! I'm going to stick with my iPad 2 for now, and definitely thinking about picking up the iPad mini when it comes out next year with retina screen.


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

Don't forget that many of the apps especially the kindle, nook and ibooks are adjustable within regarding the brightness, fonts and background. Personally I find the sepia and/or black best for my eyes. Devices just take some playing around with to get adjusted to fit your eyes.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

The mini isn't a downgrade from the 2.  It's the exact same hardware in a smaller case with better cameras.  Being smaller with the same resolution, the PPI is higher, and I can actually stand to read on it.  It's not as clear as on my iPad 3, but it doesn't drive me insane like the iPad 1 and 2, being able to clearly distinguish the separate pixels that make up each letter.

Also agree on turning down the brightness, and using something other than the default black on white.  I like sepia when reading in bright or somewhat dim rooms, and the white on black (again with the brightness way down) when reading in very low or no light.

All that said, I'm likewise dubious about the need for both a Nexus 7 and an iPad mini.  If you're going to have two tablets, I'd probably pick one of them to be full size.  But of the full size tablets, the iPad 3 and 4 are the only ones I'd consider.  The screen is THAT much better.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Another leg up for the iPad when it comes to full size tablets for me is the 4:3 ratio.  To the best of my knowledge, all the 9-10" Android tablet and the Microsoft Surface are 16x9 wide screens.  Which are too narrow in portrait orientation IMO--especially for reading letter sized PDF documents which is one of the main uses for my iPad.

I still have the iPad 2, but agree the retina screen on the 3/4 is awesome.  Just wasn't enough to get me to upgrade yet since the battery in my iPad 2 is still going strong.  Will think harder about upgrading with the next iteration as I may think about moving to a 3G model.


----------



## photoleonne (Jan 2, 2013)

I sold my ipad 2, wish I had it back a lot. 
I used to get headaches often in general with most technology. I solve it these days turning down the brightness 9 times out of 10 it works.


----------

